# Disappointed



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Bummer Nokota! It always bites when something we're looking forward to gets cancelled.

I think I saw a mosquito the other day. But it might have been something else. ;-)


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

All right wise guy.......real funny. I hate seeing 15-20 clinging to her neck and swarming around her fly mask as we ride. Deep woods off for me, been riding for 18 years and still haven't found anything that works well on the horse.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Bummer. There is a endurance clinic this weekend in the Houston area and I had wanted to go but wasn't able to at this time. It would have been fun! We are having an ACTHA ride on June 4th and we are all looking forward to that - and hoping the mosquito's and flies don't tote us off. 

My former horse, Red, just had fits over bugs. Biscuit doesn't seem to be as bothered by them but I HATE bugs!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Now you can pick a spot you always wanted to go and do your own ride.

Go and have fun.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

You are right, I was actually thinking of heading up to the Moose River Plains and exploring the area with the horses, camping out, dutch oven cooking.....just need to get a report on the black flies first. see if they are still thick or if they have become tolerable.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow You guys have Fly reports! Is that like a pollen count or particulate count on the nightly news?

A couple times I've gone back to Missouri and picked up horses for friends. When we bring them home they almost immediately gain a 100 lbs. At first I just thought I was feeding them better than the folks back east. But I've come to learn that most horses will put on weight if they are not loosing a gallon of blood a day to biting insects.

One 4th of July I took the horses into Naturalist Basin. The mosquitos were horrible. With repellant and tent I was able to survive. But my poor horses were just covered. Hundreds, ten or 15 ,mosquitos would cover the ir necks.

Have fun, we are just roughing the food. So I'm sure you will eat better than I.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

In southeast Texas the mosquitos are with us year round! Sorry to hear about your clinic, sounds like it would have been super fun.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Nokota said:


> But the main disapppointment was the Competitive Trail Ride clinic that I had signed up for which was a friday afternoon, saturday and sunday was cancelled due to lack of entries. She was not sure if it was fuel prices, weather or what. In the past, she said they filled up quick with a waiting list, but this year........


I have been to that clinic (I see you are in NY, I assume you are talking about the NYS horse council clinic).
It was great! I am so sorry to hear it was cancelled.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Mosquitoes are out in full force here too and horribly thick already with the wet spring we are having. I went yesterday in our woods briefly, deep woods for me, absorbine ex for my mare...she still got chewed up  going to go buy a couple off fan things today and try hanging them on my saddle & breast collar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Nokota said:


> All right wise guy.......real funny. I hate seeing 15-20 clinging to her neck and swarming around her fly mask as we ride. Deep woods off for me, been riding for 18 years and still haven't found anything that works well on the horse.


 Why not use the Off on the horse? We make our own fly repellant that seems to work decent. It has vinegar, Listerine, SkinSoSoft, Dawn, Citronella oil extract, and hair conditioner in it. 


Painted Horse said:


> Wow You guys have Fly reports! Is that like a pollen count or particulate count on the nightly news?


 We get a mosquito count in our daily paper. That way we know how bad it will be if we go outdoors.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> going to go buy a couple off fan things today and try hanging them on my saddle & breast collar.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sounds like a good idea. Post again and let us know how this works. 



usandpets said:


> Why not use the Off on the horse? We make our own fly repellant that seems to work decent. It has vinegar, Listerine, SkinSoSoft, Dawn, Citronella oil extract, and hair conditioner in it.


I think I might try this. We buy Konk by the gallons in the summer and it's so expensive but doesn't work at all. It seems the horses just sweat it off before it does anything.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Always behind, yes it is the clinic put on by the NY Horse Council. I guess most of us are in the same boat when it comes to the bugs.......most.....you lucky two dont deal with bugs, and being the arid part of the country, probably dont go from snow to mud season either


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I hope that you get to go to the clinic if they offer it next year. It is very good. Lots of fun and lots of good information.
When I went it was at Otter Creek. 





usandpets said:


> Why not use the Off on the horse?.


I second this. Deep Woods Off works wonderful.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Nokota said:


> I guess most of us are in the same boat when it comes to the bugs.......most.....you lucky two dont deal with bugs, and being the arid part of the country, probably dont go from snow to mud season either


Whoa there, Nokota! I suspect you're talking about Painted and me? Well, I'm here to tell you we DO have mud--made of clay that sticks to everything! Lasts about 3 months in the spring and another month or two in the fall. We put road fabric and rock in the corral to control it. I put 4 inches of manure into the garden patch so we could water it, walk thru it, and not carry it all up the hill on our boots. I'm getting there--but the rest of the acrage is pretty off limits from mud for a lot of the year.

And, we DO have bugs! I saw one just last week!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

SailorGriz said:


> And, we DO have bugs! I saw one just last week!


 Now your just being mean!!!!:lol:
I guess when it comes to the mud, I am talking about painted and the awesome desert country he rides in. I can deal with the mud, but the bugs and humidity get old after a while. I was suprised about the mosquitos yesterday. 75 degrees, sunny, low humidity....just one of those perfect days that you wish could be every day. walking through the knee high grass and the skeeters were swarming out of the grass.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> That sounds like a good idea. Post again and let us know how this works.


 
Will do! Going to head out with the tractor and bush hog and take down as much tall stuff in the woods as I can get to. Flies aren't so much an issue as we use fly predators, but man are the mosquitoes thick already. My brother in law is an avid hunter and wears some sonic thing and he swears he never gets bit, wonder if I could make them into pastern bracelets? :lol:


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I used to use a sonic 'skeeter chaser. Yes, they work GREAT if you get one on exactly the right frequency. I've also had one that didn't work at all so I'm assuming it's a frequency issue. But, yeah, they work. Not sure if a horse could tolerate the buzz--don't know their range of hearing. My dog could hear it and didn't care for it but he tolerated it OK.


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

I feel rotten for complaining about possible rain this coming Sunday when I was going to ride with friends. I couldn't use the arena for about a week this year---wet year!!! We deal with the droughts here in California.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well the Off fans helped...a little. Not enough that I'd run out and buy more. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I found out more about the cancelled clinic. Seems my wife and I were the ONLY people that signed up!!!!!

Wonder why? I know, they probably heard I was going to be there so they decided not to go


----------

